# File under: "What was I thinking??!!??!!??"



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just finishing up another "Dash of Colour" shawl but wanted a different edging on it ... something with a horizontal lace pattern.

Found a lace edging that incorporated a drop stitch so it showed horizontal lines. Perfect!! (can you see where this is going?)

Finished row 9 of the edging where the stitch is dropped. Started pulling the dropped stitched up the shawl .... why in the heck was I thinking those dropped stitches would magically stop at the edge of the shawl pattern??? :umno:

Had to unravel those 9 rows of edging and another 6 rows of the shawl to get 'caught up' with how far one of the dropped stitches traveled. 

:grit:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ouch. 

Yeah, there is that 'set-up row' aspect of dropped stitching isnt there?
I bet you never make that same mistake again. 

Looking forward to seeing your new Dash-O'.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Yeah, there is that 'set-up row' aspect of dropped stitching isnt there?


Usually, yes, but this pattern didn't call for a yarn over where the stitch is dropped, so no 'set-up row'. Ooops. I'm back to the final row of the shawl.

Since this is going to be for Civil War re-enacting (a mourning shawl), I've decided to go with a knitted tassel pattern that I've seen in Goody's.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, then you can blame it on the bad pattern? :teehee:

Knitted tassels? :hrm: I dont know what that is. 

I think the Wensleydale shawl I am working on is sort of a 'mourning shawl' for me.
Acres of garterstitch and it feels like I am mourning something the whole time.
I am just over halfway finished. It is getting nice and big. 
Should bouf out into a hairy monster of a thing when I wash it. LOL

Are you using handspun, or what?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Okay, really, I'm not laughing at you, I'm laughing WITH you.

It's not my fault if you haven't caught up with me yet. 



Knitted tassels sound awesome. What do they look like?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh Cyndi that sucks, plain and simple, blah!!! I'm interested in what these knitted tassels are too!

GAM are you mourning your son? He will always be your son but his heart will belong to someone else now. You, I am sure, will always have a very prominent place there though. And you get a daughter in return and a new heart to wiggle into.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

frazzlehead said:


> It's not my fault if you haven't caught up with me yet.


:rotfl: Give me a break ... I'm making mistakes as quickly as I can! :nana:

The pattern wasn't flawed, the operator was. The pattern is for an edging, same thing as a border, isn't it??

:umno:

A border is knit at the end of your project, an edging is at the start of the project.

If I would have read the pattern first instead of knitting headlong, I might have caught this.

Since I'm reinventing this pattern as a border, I decided to put some deliberate holes in it so it can somewhat follow the Dash of Colour pattern.

I was up late last night trying to write the pattern by hand, then decided to get out the graph paper (and was finished in minutes :smack) Now to test it out with 3 repeats instead of testing on the shawl itself.

See .... I'm progressing!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ok, the knitted tassels have me curious as well.

I really admire ya'll who can write patterns! I do really good to just follow them. And sometimes I don't do that too well at all!

I can't wait to see pics of your new shawl!!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I was up late last night trying to write the pattern by hand, then decided to get out the graph paper (and was finished in minutes :smack) Now to test it out with 3 repeats instead of testing on the shawl itself.
> 
> See .... I'm progressing!



You are! Graph paper .. charts! It is SO much easier to see a pattern in a chart, isn't it? 

Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm not happy with the sample ... back to the graph paper & needles!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I am sorry it did not work out for you. I often start something only to realize I did not stop and think it through step by step. I would love to see your knitted tassels.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

2nd sample ... I messed up somewhere during graphing or knitting. My stitch count is wrong. Will try again tonight.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Welcome to the land of knitting design ... it's all about the frog!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Done! Fresh off the needles. This has not been blocked yet.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Gorgeous!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

That looks almost like the start of a ruffle ... Cool!

Lovely yarn.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I see the resemblence to fringe.
Do you wrap those stitches at the top of each 'triangle'?
What a cool idea.

That yarn is very pretty too!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I like that!! I see fringe!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yes, the yarn is wrapped at the top of the tassel.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Finished except for weaving in the ends


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! That is really awesome - the whole outfit! Love it!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, VERY nice!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful Cyndi!


----------

